# FR: he was told / given



## cdifficile

Hiya,

I thought that words followed by an à couldn't be put into the passive, I thought one would say:  On leur a dit, or    on lui a donné, etc

but then I found this on a French grammar website:

_"Ils ont été dits de venir à midi"_


so could we then say "Il a été donné une pomme" ? sounds weird to me!


showing that it is possible. So is the passive possible with every French verb? Please help! Thought I had it sussed, but apparently not. eek!

thanks!


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Pour ma part, je suis d'accord avec vous : *ils ont été dits de venir à midi *est incorrect dans mon français... *On leur a dit *est la manière 'alternative' et correcte.

De même pour donner.... *Une pomme leur a été donnée* mais *on leur a donné une pomme*.


----------



## Maître Capello

Note that in French, contrary to English, the passive voice is only  possible when the object is direct.

_Someone gave her an apple. ↔ An apple was given *to* her. ↔ She was given an apple_.
_Elle a été donné une pomme.  → On lui a donné une pomme.

__They were told to come at noon_.
_Ils ont été dit de venir à midi.  → On leur a dit __de venir à midi_.

But:

_An apple was given to her.
Une pomme lui a été donnée.  ↔ On lui a donné une pomme. 
_


----------



## Pierre Simon

_L'écolière a donné une pomme au professeur_
The schoolgirl gave an apple to the teacher

_Une pomme_ _a été donnée au professeur par l'écolière_
An apple was given to teacher by the schoolgirl

_Le professeur s'est vu donner une pomme par l'écolière_
The teacher was given an apple by the schoolgirl


----------



## geostan

Pierre Simon said:


> _L'écolière a donné une pomme au professeur_
> 
> 
> _Le professeur s'est vu donner une pomme par l'écolière_



Would anyone say this in French, even if it is grammatically correct?


----------



## Nicomon

geostan said:


> Would anyone say this in French, even if it is grammatically correct?


  I assume you mean the latter (_s'est vu donner_). If so, I personally wouldn't say that.

The first sentence in your citation seems standard to me.


----------



## geostan

Nicomon said:


> I assume you mean the latter (_s'est vu donner_). If so, I personally wouldn't say that.
> 
> The first sentence in your citation seems standard to me.



Sorry. Yes, I meant the second sentence. I should have removed the first one from the quotation. 

Thanks, Nico for catching that.


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> _Il a été donné une pomme.  → On lui a donné une pomme._


I would suggest changing the first example to _*Elle* a été donnée une pomme_ __, because as an impersonal passive, _Il a été donné une pomme_ is grammatical:_Il a été donné une pomme au vainqueur._
_Il lui a été donné une pomme._​


----------



## Maître Capello

Right, the sentence is indeed grammatical if the _il_ is  impersonal… Example changed above.


----------



## Pierre Simon

The purpose of post #4 was to respond to Cdifficile's question by suggesting a way in which French can turn the indirect object of an active verb into the subject of a passive verb. In response to my suggestion, Geostan asked :



geostan said:


> Would anyone say this in French, even if it is grammatically correct?


 
According to CNRTL, it would seem so.



> _« Sur ce banc où vous m'amenez, et où tant d'autres se sont vu condamner à des peines infâmes, sur ce banc même, je vous le dis, ma morale est au-dessus de la vôtre » _(Paul Louis Courier, Pamphlets politiques, 1821)_ ; « Le Président de la République s'est vu dépouiller, sans avoir donné sa démission, des droits et prérogatives de ses fonctions »_ (De Gaulle, Mémoires de guerre, 1954).


In _Comprehensive French Grammar_ (5th edition, 2003), the author notes that "though less common than its English equivalent, [this construction] is in widespread use, particularly but by no means exclusively in journalistic usage." He cites the following example drawn from _Le Monde_ :



> _« Les mineurs se voient déjà offrir plus de 16% »_
> _The miners are already being offered more than 16%_


Can this construction be used then in 'ordinary' conversational contexts? If not, how would you limit its use? Is it currently regarded as 'good' idiomatic French? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Chimel

Pierre Simon said:


> Can this construction be used then in 'ordinary' conversational contexts? If not, how would you limit its use? Is it currently regarded as 'good' idiomatic French?


It's certainly good idiomatic French, but you need a context which is a little bit less "basic daily life" than _il s'est vu donner une pomme_...

My impression is that, as a "journalistic expression", it is also used in conversation, but mainly in situations which _could_ be the topic of a newspaper article, so to say: in relation to work, money, politics...  (not just someone giving an apple).

I can imagine saying, for example: "Il s'est vu proposer une augmentation de salaire".


----------



## assistante87

Hello,

I've been working on the passive and on how certain phrases cannot be translated directly. But I'm now confused: I know you cannot say "j'ai été dit" and must say "on m'a dit" instead.

But if this is the case why does the sentence "the glass was broken" translate as "Le verre a été cassé" and not "on l'a cassé le verre"? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Oddmania

Hello,

You can't use the passive form with _I was told_ (_J'ai été dit _ ) or with some other expressions like _I was given_, but the passive form DOES exist in French ! 

You can say _Le verre a été cassé_, or _On a cassé le verre_ (no *l'*), both are correct.

You simply can't do this with several expressions like _I was told/given_, but it's okay with the _standard_ ones.


----------



## Maître Capello

As I wrote above, the passive is always possible  in French when the subject of the passive verb is the direct object  (COD) of the sentence in the active voice; it is impossible when it is  an indirect object (COI).

_Mon père a cassé le verre_ (COD).
_Le verre a été cassé (par mon père). _

_Ma sœur pense *à* moi_ (COI).
_Je suis __pensé (par ma sœur)_. 

_Anne a offert un cadeau _(COD) _*à* Marc_  (COI).
_Un cadeau a été offert à Marc (par Anne)._ 
_Marc a été offert un cadeau (par Anne)._ 

_Ma mère __a donné une pomme_ (COD)_ *à* mon  frère_ (COI)_._
_Une pomme a été donnée à mon frère (par ma mère). _
_Mon frère a été donné une pomme (par ma mère). _


----------



## Je n'en sais rien

The passive has been causing me some problems for a while. Could someone tell me if I've got this right?

For verbs which are followed by à (like "dire à quel qu'un), you can't say, for example, "J'ai été dit", you have to say "on m'a dit", correct?

But for verbs which aren't followed by à, like voir, you can say both "on m'a vu" and "j'ai été vu".

Also, you can't use "on m'a...." when something is done to you by someone else. For example, you can't say "on a mangé deux personnes par un lion", you'd say "deux personnes ont été mangé par un lion".

I've never seen "se voir..." used before, but from what I've seen here it's used to talk about something which is topical. For example, "le patron s'est vu virer de la société".

Have I got the gist of it?


----------



## Pierre Simon

Merci beaucoup Chimel. Ta réponse (#11) est très très utile. Alors, si je t'ai bien compris 

_Il s'est vu décerner le prix Nobel _
_Il s'est vu donner une autre tranche de pizza _


----------



## Oddmania

Pierre Simon said:


> Merci beaucoup Chimel. Ta réponse (#11) est très très utile. Alors, si je t'ai bien compris
> 
> _Il s'est vu décerner le prix Nobel _
> _Il s'est vu donner une autre tranche de pizza _




Je ne dirais pas "  " , mais plutôt "  " - 

Dans l'absolu, la seconde phrase est correcte, mais il est vrai que, dans un contexte aussi futile, _On lui a donné une autre tranche de pizza_ serait plus approprié.


----------

